# Snowman...with a twist!



## The Penguin (Dec 17, 2012)

Finished this up last week and took it to the GCWA meeting this Saturday.

with the exception of his "scarf" (a piece of ribbon) and the holly on his hat, everything was turned:

American Holly body, stained oak hat, dyed buckeye nose, dyed buckeye  buttons, African blackwood for the coal to make the eyes & mouth. I  used a Foredom tool to carve the blackwood to make it lumpy looking.

now for the twist...it's not just a turned snowman, it's a pepper mill. I  used a Crush/grind mechanism. mill is activated by turning his hat.

I took photos using a white background and a blue...I think I like the blue one better


----------



## ttm7 (Dec 17, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 17, 2012)

Very cool, No pun intended.

Jim Smith


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 17, 2012)

I thought it was awesome even before I got to the part that it a pepper mill too!


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 17, 2012)

What a great idea.
Thanks for sharing.

Bob.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Jan 7, 2013)

AWESOME!!  I hope you don't mind if I steal your idea!


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 7, 2013)

I take Paypal.

:biggrin:


----------



## MDWine (Jan 7, 2013)

Clever!  Nice work!


----------



## gketell (Jan 8, 2013)

I've looked at this several times and this morning was the first time I read through to the end to learn it is actually a mill.  Even more awesome than I originally thought!

I've got to say, though, that it really should be a salt mill. Then it would be producing white crystals, which just seems more fitting coming from a snowman. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 8, 2013)

well Greg - you're on to something there...

I gave this to my mom for Christmas. It was already suggested by a friend on facebook that a "Mrs." snowman would make a great salt mill to accompany this one.

so guess what Mom will be getting for Christmas next year... :biggrin:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 8, 2013)

Great idea! And great seasonal item that can be brought out with Christmas decorations each year.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Jan 27, 2013)

What did you use for the eyes (and mouth) and nose?  It looks like real coal.  Oh, and the holly leaves on the hat, is that wood?


----------

